# Full detail on my 3.2 Mk2 Roadster, lots of pics!



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

With the UK weather being glorious (for detailing) over the last week, I’ve spent a good few days working on the paint as follows. Last August I had removed most of the major swirls defects etc with my DA and various chemical guys hexlogic pads and menzerna heavy/medium cut polishes but the weather got the better of me before I could fully detail as I would have liked.

So, without further ado…….

Bilt Hamber snow foam wash, dry, korrosol fallout remover, rinse, wash, dry.
Bilt Hamber clay with auto wash as lubricant, rinse, wash, dry.
Dual action machine polish with white chemical guys hexlogic white pads & menzerna super finish 3500, rinse, wash, dry.
Dual action machine polish with white chemical guys hexlogic pads & menzerna super finish plus 3800, rinse, wash, dry.
Pre-wax cleanser/glaze applied by dual action machine polisher with black chemical guys quantum hexlogic pads and Prima Amigo.
1 coat of Autoglym UHD wax applied and buffed off by hand.

Petrol Blue paint seems to not have many fans but I love the way it looks completely different in different lighting and angles as can be seen in the last pic.

Another coat to be applied tomorrow but results below on my metallic/pearl petrol blue paint 😁 excuse the rims and lack of tyre dressing, not enough hours in the day!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job looks fantastic


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice job looks fantastic


Thanks!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Wow, that’s a great finish, looks great


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Molinos said:


> Wow, that’s a great finish, looks great


Cheers, well worth the effort and time taken!


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

What DA machine have you got?
Would you recommend it?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

darrylmg said:


> What DA machine have you got?
> Would you recommend it?


I bought a DAS 6 Pro a good few years back, I find it does the job very nicely without the worry of using a rotary and burning through the paint if used incorrectly. DA’s are pretty forgiving as they don’t heat up the paint anywhere near a rotary. I got mine from the site below with a menzerna starter polish set which was x4 250ml varying grade compounds - good for quite a few details. By the looks of it, there’s a newer version of my DA now but I’ve no experience of how good it is…..

One thing I found about the 6 pro that was very helpful is that you can use a smaller 3.5” backing plate and a smaller pad for curved areas that a big 5.5” plate & 6” pad wouldn’t be very good at getting to…..









Dual Action Car Polishers | Car Polishing


Dual Action Car Polishers {brand} Dual Action Car Polishers are the perfect machine for car care and detailing enthusiasts looking to take you car polishing to the next level. Dual Action or Random orbital polishers as they are often called, are dedicated car polishing machines that randomly o




www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

On a side note to polishing, here’s a short video and some stills (sorry for the weird lines but I took he pics from inside the house as I was getting soaked in the rain, the window must have added some effect) of the results achieved with autoglym ultra high definition wax (one coat thus far) and autoglym soft top protector. Water beading capabilities seem to be pretty exceptional for both products!

Quick detail of the engine bay also below!


----------

